# Go Karts at Waterford Hills, MI



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I know that many of you R/Cers have go karts. There will be a test and tune day at Waterford Hills Raceway this Saturday, 9/25. See the website below for a little more detail.

http://www.waterfordhills.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3553

Oh... by the way... if you are not familier with Waterford Hills, it is a full size race track located just north of Pontiac, MI. See their website here:

http://www.waterfordhills.com/


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Full sized in a pint size way!!! Cool track.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey... it's 1.5 miles. It's no Mid-Ohio, but Waterford surely teaches you how to pass in tight areas.


----------

